# Recently Discovered my Beretta Tomcat has a "cracked frame"



## mousegunguy (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi,

New to the forum and have found a large amount of great info.

A few weeks ago, I discovered that my Beretta Tomcat 3032 had a cracked frame rail. I have owned the pistol for a number of years but only fired about 50 rds.

Can the frame rail be repaired?

I have heard that cracked frame rails are common on eariler model Tomcats (my serial number is DDA187402).

Anyone know about when it was manufactured?

Any other advice or suggestions?

thanks,

Bob


----------



## FrankDL (Jan 9, 2013)

Technical Data Serial Number Results

Made in 1998


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Contact Beretta.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Ditto to contacting Beretta Inc.

They will make good on it.


----------



## 32SENF (Jan 12, 2013)

GOOD NEWS!!! I just got my New Tomcat Wide Slide from Beretta. It took 3 weeks. I contacted them by email about cracked frame, explained it was out of warranty by six years. They sent UPS to pick up my old gun and shipped me a new one. No cost at all.
It's 1.3 ounces heavier, stiffer recoil springs and a discharge cutout on the slide. Bonus: They sent two magazines!
Good luck.


----------

